# وظائف ومهمات المهندس الطبى فى المستشفى وكيف يرتقى بنفسه



## wika (12 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم

اعرونى لأنى كتبت العنوان كأنى اضيف معلومات 

الحقيقة كنت اسأل ذوى الخبرة

ماهى مهمات المهندس الطبى الذى يعمل فى المستشفى ؟؟

وكيف يرتقى بنفسه وبمهنته ويجعل دوره حيوى؟؟


ارجو الافادة للضرورة


----------



## glucose (12 يوليو 2008)

ممكن تكون مهمته إدارية بس هاد احتمال قليل لأنو بالغالب الإداريين بكونوا من المالكين للمشفى
لكن في الغالب بتكون مهمته بالصيانة يعني مثلاً اذا جهاز اتعطل ممكن يصلحه وخصوصي بالمشافي العامة والكبيرة بينما المشافي الصغيرة بالغالب بتتعاقد مع ورشات صيانة أو مع وكالات الجهزة نفسها للصيانة من خارج المشفى

ممكن يكون شغلو كمان بالمناقصات يعني مثلاً أنت المسؤول عن مراسلة شركات الأجهزة الطبية لشراء وطلب الأجهزة

هاد يلي بعرفو
وبالتوفيق


----------



## wika (12 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر على التعقيب يابشمهندسة

لكن انا حاليا حديث التخرج خبرتى فى المبيعات فقط والمفروض انى اقوم بالصيانة!!!

هل هى صيانة خفيفة لاجهزة بسيطة مثلا مثل جهاز الشفط وغيره ام للكل؟؟


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 يوليو 2008)

كثف جهودك بألأطلاع على مختلف الأجهزة وابدأ بالبسيط لكي تصبح مهندس ناجح في مهامك .

تقبل امتناني وتقديري .


البغدادي


----------



## خالد بوارشي (15 يوليو 2008)

مشكور.كتير


----------



## بت حمدان (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الرجاء من الاعضاءالذين لديهم الخبرة في الأجهزة الطبية إفادتنا جميعاً لان هذه الأجهزة متطورة وكل يوم يظهر جهاز جديد ولان الموضوع يهمنا جميعاً كمهندسين اللكترونات. 

وشكراً
بت حمدان


----------



## jaber al atar (1 يناير 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

السوأل جميل :75:
والجواب قيم ومفيد
وبارك الله فيك يا اخي
 والف الف شكر :6::6::6:​


----------

